# Alistair Overeem (Roids)



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I just watched his Fight this weekend.. and im sure i was thinking what 99% of you guys were thinking... That guy is roided out of his Mind... He's Massive!

I'm fed up with watching him fight Nobodys.. he moves over to K1 picks on a no name and comes back here. He has be staying out of the way of Fedor for a long time, and i for one am sick of it.... He should allow WAMMA to give him a drug test on 24 hours notice... I might get neg rep for this, but im sure if you call yourself a 'MMA FAN' then you too should have a problem with this bullshit too. /Rant over

EDIT... this is my 500th post on here in 3 years.. Hope you enjoyed them lol  thanks for reading.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i just dont get the obbession over Overeem as a MMA HW.

he has never beaten a top 5 HW and rarely ever fights MMA.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i just dont get the obbession over Overeem as a MMA HW.
> 
> he has never beaten a top 5 HW and rarely ever fights MMA.


true.. but thats not even my point.. He beat Paul Buentello for the Strikeforce HW belt in 2007 and only defended it in 2010 ffs.. He's holding onto that belt for dear life... he knows its fedors or werdoms... and when he does step up to some competation he knees the **** outa crocops balls... :thumbsdown: All round bad sportsman


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

I totally disagree. Overreem cut his teeth in pride fighting the best
(shogun. Lidell bignog belfort). He's now in his prime and i believe better than all those. Look at his record. He's got good submissions and world class striking. He's. Fought the best in k1 and has more than held his own. Also i don’t think overreem is the one doing th ducking.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Overeem just wants a big payday to lose in MMA, losing for chump change like he did in Pride wont pay his bills anymore.

Thats why he wants Fedor, on his terms of course.


Thats why he doesnt want Werdum, he will likely lose (again), and not make much $ in the process.

He gets paid nicely for K1 and i dont think he has a big urge to fight MMA unless the $ is right. 


As far as fighting K1.... so what??? Ppl laughed at James Toney bringing up boxing creds for MMA......


but Overeems kickboxing creds mean the world?? 

hell he isnt even = james toney in terms of accomplishments in kickboxing compared to Toneys in boxing.

i hate ppl bringing up "he ko'd badr hari"...... lol so what?? Was Badr Hari threatening a TD?? Was he gonna clinch him against the cage and take his legs from under him??

James Toney KO'd Evander Holyfield, therefore he is the greatest striker in MMA history!!!

its sad when your biggest MMA accomplishment besides losing to top fighters is KOing somebody in a DIFFERENT SPORT.\


EDIT - let me add, if you want to be the best at MMA, you better train MMA FULL TIME. Cuz thats what these younger guys like Cigano and Cain are doing, full time MMA, every aspect.

Its funny ppl just expect Overeem to take MMA half serious and be the worlds best. There are too many different aspects to train, too many evovling techniques that you must learn and keep up with the trends. Too many high calibre training partners and coaches you need on point, all the time.


NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-02-2010 05:47 PM I going to make you red - KillerShark 
--------------------------------

There's allways some tool.

i suppose every site has people like this on... his neg rep is more important than the topic... i just Green reped him for leaving his name.. 



Look at the fight last ffs


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Without all the BS, I don't see how anybody can say that Overeem didn't use or used roids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor is ducking Overeem more than Overeem is duckiing Fedor. Fedor has ducked the fight up until Overeem had other commitments then suddenly the urge to fight the Reem strikes Fedor? I think Overeem is overrated but Fedor or more likely M-1 are definitely the ones doing the ducking.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

No one is ducking anyone here. They are fighters. Management issues is another ball game.

What are you talking about OP?
Alistair Overeem has faced a lot of big fighters in K-1. 
He has faced Badr hari twice. Peter Aerts, Remy Bonjasky, Glaube Feitosa.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> I just watched his Fight this weekend.. and im sure i was thinking what 99% of you guys were thinking... That guy is roided out of his Mind... He's Massive!
> 
> I'm fed up with watching him fight Nobodys.. he moves over to K1 picks on a no name and comes back here. He has be staying out of the way of Fedor for a long time, and i for one am sick of it.... He should allow WAMMA to give him a drug test on 24 hours notice... I might get neg rep for this, but im sure if you call yourself a 'MMA FAN' then you too should have a problem with this bullshit too. /Rant over
> 
> EDIT... this is my 500th post on here in 3 years.. *Hope you enjoyed them lol*  thanks for reading.


judging by your rep... id say they havent lol, not that i should talk im just sayin



but yeah id have to agree with whoever said fedors been ducking overeem more than anything, i dno if its their managers or what but they gotta get their shit together so we can see this fight already! even if werdum deserves it more lol


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

GarethUFC said:


> I just watched his Fight this weekend.. and im sure i was thinking what 99% of you guys were thinking... That guy is roided out of his Mind... He's Massive!
> 
> I'm fed up with watching him fight Nobodys.. he moves over to K1 picks on a no name and comes back here. He has be staying out of the way of Fedor for a long time, and i for one am sick of it.... He should allow WAMMA to give him a drug test on 24 hours notice... I might get neg rep for this, but im sure if you call yourself a 'MMA FAN' then you too should have a problem with this bullshit too. /Rant over
> 
> EDIT... this is my 500th post on here in 3 years.. Hope you enjoyed them lol  thanks for reading.


a) WAMMA shouldn't be issuing any drug tests right now. Their "authority" is just something they decided they have, it's not legitimate in any way.

b) If you're going to give him a drug test on 24 hours notice (kind of silly imo, what if he's on vacation? What if he's training at high altitude? What if he's having a weekend with his girl and doesn't want to be bothered? It seems somewhat inflexible and unreasonable) then every fighter should be subject to that.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yojimbo said:


> Overreem cut his teeth in pride fighting the best
> (shogun. Lidell bignog belfort).


big nog eh?

Rogerio Nogueira x2, not Rodrigo.

And btw, even though I agree with you that Overeem is good, your arguement sucks because anyone can fight good fighters, he lost all of those fights apart from Belfort, who was absolute garbage at these points in his career.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Toxic said:


> *Fedor is ducking Overeem* more than Overeem is duckiing Fedor. Fedor has ducked the fight up until Overeem had other commitments then suddenly the urge to fight the Reem strikes Fedor? I think Overeem is overrated but Fedor or more likely M-1 are definitely the ones doing the ducking.


I agree with that bit of info. Overeem has been asked in interviews about fighting Fedor and saying Fedor's management declined but then like Toxic said Fedor wanted to fight him when Overeem had other business to attend to.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

clearly you guys are jealous of overeem's bod..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> I just watched his Fight this weekend.. and im sure i was thinking what 99% of you guys were thinking... That guy is roided out of his Mind... He's Massive!
> 
> I'm fed up with watching him fight Nobodys.. he moves over to K1 picks on a no name and comes back here. He has be staying out of the way of Fedor for a long time, and i for one am sick of it.... He should allow WAMMA to give him a drug test on 24 hours notice... I might get neg rep for this, but im sure if you call yourself a 'MMA FAN' then you too should have a problem with this bullshit too. /Rant over
> 
> EDIT... this is my 500th post on here in 3 years.. Hope you enjoyed them lol  thanks for reading.


You do know that WAMMA is currently inactive right?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Overeem was a middle of the road LHW, who simply roid his way into the HW division. He has proved nothing at HW.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok what the hell.

Overeem has improved dramatically, yes he is bigger (maybe roids) he hasn't been caught yet so he is innocent, either way he is one of the best MMA strikers if not the best. 

Sure we haven't seen to much of him in MMA lately, but you don't need to be a scientist to work out that he will do extremely well against top tier opponents. He is probably the only heavyweight I would pick against Fedor right now, (maybe Cain) 

Just because he hasn't been fighting in the sport doesn't mean you can't see how it will translate into MMA, especially with him fighting K1, which is probably the most benefical to MMA right now. 

Overeem has become a kickboxing monster, we are lucky to have him fight in MMA, because it's a rare thing to have someone of his size and stand up skill in the sport. Whoever compared his k1 record to James Toney's boxing accomplishments needs to go have a sit in the corner and think about what you are saying, you are so far off the mark it's scary.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

he actually weighed lighter than usual at the K1 event, or at least they billed him lighter. They had his weight down as 242lbs when i think he normally weighs around 250+. Theres no doubt that he is on roids and i think he knows that people know this, but he probably thought **** it almost all the other HWs are doing it so i may as well do it too.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> big nog eh?
> 
> Rogerio Nogueira x2, not Rodrigo.
> 
> And btw, even though I agree with you that Overeem is good, your arguement sucks because anyone can fight good fighters, he lost all of those fights apart from Belfort, who was absolute garbage at these points in his career.


How can you be so blind to post garbage about who Overeem has lost to in the past, have you ever watch him fight in the last 3 years since those losses because if you have how it is possible that you have failed to notice the the medium skilled LHW who lost to those great LHW's back then no longer exists, instead you have the most powerful and skilled HW in all of mixed martial arts, nobody has improved more than Overeem in the last 3 years and I do mean NOBODY.

sure the likes of Shogun and Little Nog may have beaten him back then but I would love to see ether be able to do that again now, seriously both skill and strength wise he has out grown them both while they remain the same in fact I would say even in the case of Shogun slightly lessor fighters than they where back then Overeem has become a much greater fighter and you dont need names on your record to be able to see that you just need to watch the guy fight to see that he has improved leaps and bounds.

Could steroids have aided his ridiculous level of improvement over the last 3 years? Maybe his body does open up undoubted suspicion, but you can't say for sure because he has never been tested positive so maybe he has just worked his ass off to improve both his skill and his strength, in which case he deserves credit as been the best HW in the world because that is what he has become, and in time the fans who dont see the skill when watching him fight and instead only look at ststs on a wiki page will see it to because no matter who they stick in front of him they are getting KO'ed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> How can you be so blind to post garbage about who Overeem has lost to in the past, have you ever watch him fight in the last 3 years since those losses because if you have how it is possible that you have failed to notice the the medium skilled LHW who lost to those great LHW's back then no longer exists, instead you have the most powerful and skilled HW in all of mixed martial arts, nobody has improved more than Overeem in the last 3 years and I do mean NOBODY.
> 
> sure the likes of Shogun and Little Nog may have beaten him back then but I would love to see ether be able to do that again now, seriously both skill and strength wise he has out grown them both while they remain the same in fact I would say even in the case of Shogun slightly lessor fighters than they where back then Overeem has become a much greater fighter and you dont need names on your record to be able to see that you just need to watch the guy fight to see that he has improved leaps and bounds.
> 
> Could steroids have aided his ridiculous level of improvement over the last 3 years? Maybe his body does open up undoubted suspicion, but you can't say for sure because he has never been tested positive so maybe he has just worked his ass off to improve both his skill and his strength, in which case he deserves credit as been the best HW in the world because that is what he has become, and in time the fans who dont see the skill when watching him fight and instead only look at ststs on a wiki page will see it to because no matter who they stick in front of him they are getting KO'ed.


ill be honest i dont folloe alistairs career much, but som1 on this showed me b4 and after pics of overeem and it seems humanly impossible to get that growth in a span like that, from skinny willy to dutch meathead, and ill say something controversial i think shogun would beat alistair again


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> How can you be so blind to post garbage about who Overeem has lost to in the past, have you ever watch him fight in the last 3 years since those losses because if you have how it is possible that you have failed to notice the the medium skilled LHW who lost to those great LHW's back then no longer exists, instead you have the most powerful and skilled HW in all of mixed martial arts, nobody has improved more than Overeem in the last 3 years and I do mean NOBODY.
> 
> sure the likes of Shogun and Little Nog may have beaten him back then but I would love to see ether be able to do that again now, seriously both skill and strength wise he has out grown them both while they remain the same in fact I would say even in the case of Shogun slightly lessor fighters than they where back then Overeem has become a much greater fighter and you dont need names on your record to be able to see that you just need to watch the guy fight to see that he has improved leaps and bounds.
> 
> Could steroids have aided his ridiculous level of improvement over the last 3 years? Maybe his body does open up undoubted suspicion, but you can't say for sure because he has never been tested positive so maybe he has just worked his ass off to improve both his skill and his strength, in which case he deserves credit as been the best HW in the world because that is what he has become, and in time the fans who dont see the skill when watching him fight and instead only look at ststs on a wiki page will see it to because no matter who they stick in front of him they are getting KO'ed.


I think you need to go back to his wiki page. In the last three years he has fought poor level fighters. Of course he looks dominant, he is fighting cans. He only appears to have improved skill wise, because he is no longer fighting top tier fighters. The only thing that has changed for Overeem is his size and strength.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

We're having the Overroid discussion again, huh? MMkay, have fun with that.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

GarethUFC said:


> Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-02-2010 05:47 PM I going to make you red - KillerShark
> --------------------------------
> 
> There's allways some tool.
> ...


Say bye to all that red, I am a power house


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Say bye to all that red, I am a power house


Unfortunately for you I have more power, I may have to hit you for making him green, so I can hit him again and make him red, mmmm should I yep wtf, I am that serious about making this guy red, but I can't rep him again until I spread some around so you are the victim unlucky.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Unfortunately for you I have more power, I may have to hit you for making him green, so I can hit him again and make him red, mmmm should I yep wtf, I am that serious about making this guy red, but I can't rep him again until I spread some around so you are the victim unlucky.


So you gave me a neg rep because your all over the reems dick and he called him a juicer? MMAF could do so good without people like you, your nothing but a ignorant ******* idiot, you gave me a red rep because I am half of a human being to be nice and turn him green, and the sad thing is? You gave him a red rep BEFORE I gave him green, meaning your "power" is extremely useless, considering it didn't even touch me, loser.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> So you gave me a neg rep because your all over the reems dick and he called him a juicer? MMAF could do so good without people like you, your nothing but a ignorant ******* idiot, you gave me a red rep because I am half of a human being to be nice and turn him green, and the sad thing is? You gave him a red rep BEFORE I gave him green, meaning your "power" is extremely useless, considering it didn't even touch me, loser.


I would feel bad except you having a Cristiano Ronaldo avatar and me been a hardcore Arsenal fan some what eases the pain


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I said to have fun with that topic, not start taking shots at each other. Please keep the discussion civil.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

GarethUFC said:


> Alistair Overeem (Roids) 10-02-2010 05:47 PM I going to make you red - KillerShark
> --------------------------------
> 
> There's allways some tool.
> ...


Not that I care but this is a lie he never green rep'ed me for leaving my name, he red rep'ed me, not that it had any effect what so ever.

Here is what he posted in my rep comment to be exact

"you have to be the biggest Tool box on this forum, and from your posts you know **** all about MMA... you are more interested in Neg rep... So at this point i will tell you to go and **** yourself very much. You ****, Now... go suck a dick. "

Which is really funny considering the genius knowledge of this guy seriously you need look no further than this following link I am about to post, to see this guy does not have a clue what he is taking about

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/82314-how-likely-we-see-overeem-ufc-8.html

What a tool


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not that I care but this is a lie he never green rep'ed me for leaving my name, he red rep'ed me, not that it had any effect what so ever.


Please stay on topic.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would feel bad except you having a Cristiano Ronaldo avatar and me been a hardcore Arsenal fan some what eases the pain


Not having a premier league since September 11th must ease the pain too.

EDIT:

Back on topic, Overeem is a steroid user.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor and Werdum have publicly ducked Overeem and Overeem has publicly challenged both of them. This thread is born of delusion.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Fedor and Werdum have publicly ducked Overeem and Overeem has publicly challenged both of them. This thread is born of delusion.


Um I'm pretty sure that Werdum is hurt, and Overeem is ducking them just as hard. Still being a midlevel LHW that juices to HW doesn't make him a top level HW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Werdum is hurt but has said he would rather fight Fedor again. Fedor didn`t want no part of Overeem and then waited till Overeem signed up to fight in the K-1 GP and then suddenly came out saying he wanted to fight the Reem. I think Overeem is the most overrated guy in MMA today but Fedor and Werdum are obviously ducking him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Overeem just wants a big payday to lose in MMA, losing for chump change like he did in Pride wont pay his bills anymore.
> 
> Thats why he wants Fedor, on his terms of course.
> 
> ...


Kickboxing (He actually does Muay Thai... they just outlawed him killing people with his knees in k-1 recently) is quite literally twice the sport boxing is. Kickboxers literally have TWICE the weapons of a boxer. Boxer have great hands, kick boxers have great legs to go along with their great hands. This is why "Kickboxing" is becoming more and more synonymous with "Striking" in MMA and Boxing is still called Boxing in MMA.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i dont doubt that kickboxing is likely superior in MMA to boxing.


both are not good for MMA striking in itself tho, many adjustments need to be made, starting obv with the stance, k1 and boxing stances dont work in MMA.

Thats just the beginning, almost everything has to be modified for MMA and many defensive techniques used in boxing and kickboxing are totally worthless in MMA.

Which is why i could care less if he KO'd Badr Hari or whoever.

I want to see him KO some good MMA strikers.

I have a feeling he would look good vs Cigano.... til he eats a big punch.

Then we will see Overeem fold the tent as usual. This isnt K1. No time to recover and get up. No big gloves to protect yourself and make the shots not hurt as much....


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i dont doubt that kickboxing is likely superior in MMA to boxing.
> 
> 
> both are not good for MMA striking in itself tho, many adjustments need to be made, starting obv with the stance, k1 and boxing stances dont work in MMA.
> ...


How can you even think to say that kickboxing might not be better for MMA?

2 weapons or 4 weapons? Seriously. Not to mention the inherent defense that kickboxers would know over boxers.

Example 1: Kick Boxer takes leg kick. Result: Kickboxer checks kick or takes the kick and stays standing.

Example 2: Boxer takes leg kick. Result: Boxer crumples.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

thats because i see plenty of guys near or at the top of the food chain that use boxing and not kickboxing.

i could prob name more ranked guys that box than kickbox.


despite whatever arguement you wanna make, the proof is in the pudding.

look at HW for instance.

Brock (boxing)
Werdum (boxing)
Nog (Boxing)
Mir (Boxing)
JDS (Boxing)
Overeem (Kickboxing)
Velasquez (Kickboxing)
BigFoot (Boxing)
Barnett (Boxing)
Duffee (Boxing)
Nelson (Boxing)
Rothwell (boxing)

etc etc etc, arguement holds no weight when you cant prove its true.

Pro boxers are much more technical then k1 guys btw with footwork, headmovement and combos imo, i still love kickboxers, my fav fighter kick boxes and ppl sleep on how good he is getting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Well, if Overeem doesn't piss hot, he's good to go. Since there has been so much spectulation about him using them, he will get pissed and watched closely for certain. Until he gets caught, he's legit. I think it's obvious Fedor isn't going anywhere and it's just a matter of time before Overeem & Fedor meet. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to assume that fight would be the biggest draw ever for Strikeforce. M-1 has made some controversial decisions but I'm sure Fedor himself wants to get a title shot. 
...I can't recall Fedor ever ducking anybody. It's his management- pure & simple. Fedor has stated multiple times he wants to fight the best fighters. I can't wait for the Emperor's return bout and watch all the doubters get their jaws dropped saying WOW! He's back!...


----------

